# spaying a 12 year old dog



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

So I have decided to have Macy spayed, the risk of pyometra and emergency surgery just doesn't seem worth it..... Wondering if anyone else has spayed an older dog and what the recovery was like, do you think the pain and recovery time was worse do to age. I only hope her recovery goes quickly, my vet is really good with pain managment


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've seen cases go either way. Depends on the dog. I'd say the more "in shape" the dog is, the better the recovery time and vice versa. 

Is she overweight? 

How big is she? 

Does she have any other health problems?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she is a bit over wieght, she gained 8 pounds...she wieghed in at 58 pounds yesterday, she should be somewhere in the hight 40's to 50's, last time I took her to the vets she was roughly 50#..(I guess I have been giving her a bit to much) I have a month to get her down a bit, her blood work I had done yesterday is good as pre-op blood work for 30 days, she is other wise very healthy, unless the bloodwork results reveal something not obvious.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely get the weight off of her. Spaying even slightly overweight older animals can add a ton of time to the anesthesia and the shorter the time she is under the better. If anything try and get more than 8 pounds off of her for surgery.


----------

